

Why I'm putting all my savings into bitcoin (2011) - biot
http://falkvinge.net/2011/05/29/why-im-putting-all-my-savings-into-bitcoin/?

======
biot
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2596475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2596475)

